

Minimizing Computations in your Rails App - artellectual
https://www.codemy.net/posts/optimizing-your-rails-app-part-2-minimize-computations

======
pedalpete
I don't know, they've got a lot of code to gain a 1.5 second lookup speed on
10 million lookups!

To me, that sounds like over engineering. Even at Facebook scale, can we say
we are talking 1/10 of a millisecond per lookup? Is it worth the extra
performance gain?

At the same time? I'm surprised the hash lookup isn't faster.

